# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Ask Me About Star Wars

## Man of Steel

Go ahead, ask me anything, anything at all, about Star Wars. That's one subject I'm quite knowledgeable about.

----------


## 27

Why did they cast the kid that they did to play Anakin in episodes II and III? I've never been able to figure that one out.

----------


## Taosaur

What does it cost to build an exact replica of Luke Skywalker's first lightsaber using the same items as the prop guys, and what are the components?

----------


## Man of Steel

> Why did they cast the kid that they did to play Anakin in episodes II and III? I've never been able to figure that one out.



Because Jake Lloyd wasn't old enough.  :tongue2: 





> What does it cost to build an exact replica of Luke Skywalker's first lightsaber using the same items as the prop guys, and what are the components?



It would cost a lot nowadays, because the Graflex flash units used as the main components have gone up in price considerably in the past ten years or so. Not sure of exact cost, but I would guess anywhere from around $200 up. As for a more complete list of components, there was of course the Graflex flash unit for the main hilt, a combination of windshield wiper blades and plastic tracking from cabinets for the grip strips, a bubble strip from a 1970's Texas Instruments calculator, and a D-ring for attachment to a belt. Among other things. 

Here's a website with more details: ANH Lightsaber Construction

----------


## Taosaur

Heh, a friend of mine built one in college. The hardest part for him to find were the windshield wipers, which came from a tank. I don't remember what it cost him, but he sold it for at least double.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Heh, a friend of mine built one in college. The hardest part for him to find were the windshield wipers, which came from a tank. I don't remember what it cost him, but he sold it for at least double.



Nice! I like your friend already.  ::D: 


Wait, no. He shouldn't have sold it...  ::shock::

----------


## Universal Mind

Why is it that the first two (episodes IV and V) are two of the greatest movies ever made but the last three (episodes I-III) are some of the worst movies ever made?  Did George Lucas take advice from Aerosmith?

----------


## AmazeO XD

Who is REALLY luke's father?

LOLOL

----------


## Man of Steel

> Why is it that the first two (episodes IV and V) are two of the greatest movies ever made but the last three (episodes I-III) are some of the worst movies ever made?  Did George Lucas take advice from Aerosmith?



What, no love for RotJ? That's my favorite movie in the series, gotta love little furry cute teddy bears pwning Imperial stormtroopers with sticks and stones. 

I'm going to take that as a rhetorical question, though, since it's pretty obvious that he just sort of fizzled out and became more interested in making money and 'refining' his 'vision' with the prequels. And they're not the worst movies ever made, so long as you don't treat them as Star Wars movies. Ewan McGregor had some great moments.

----------


## Universal Mind

> I'm going to take that as a rhetorical question, though, since it's pretty obvious that he just sort of fizzled out and became more interested in making money and 'refining' his 'vision' with the prequels.



Yeah, I was just venting my resentment.  I can't really say that George Lucas owed it to society to make the next series at all.  However, if he was going to do it, he owed it to his fans to do it well.  I saw the original _Star Wars_ (which is now called _Star Wars Episode I:  A New Hope_  ::roll:: ) at the theater in 1977.  I also saw the next two at the theater when they came out.  I was an enormous _Star Wars_ saga fan the whole time.  I remember after seeing _The Empire Strikes Back_ how everybody was talking about how there were going to be seven more, one of which would finish out the first series.  There were supposed to be three prequels and then three more sequels.  That was in 1980!  _Star Wars_ and _The Empire Strikes Back_ were both the biggest selling movies of all time for a while.  Talk of their sequels was big time.  The fans really made a huge deal of it, and there were zillions of fans.  So after_ Return of the Jedi,_ the major fans wait and wait with so much anticipation for this series prequel.  It is another SIXTEEN YEARS before it finally comes out.  So in 1999, the movie hits theaters.  What an event that was built up to be!  And what do we get?  Some stupid money making marketing focussed childrens' movie with an obnoxious moose looking creature that won't shut the fuck up.  It was such an insult.  Then I watched parts of the next two but just couldn't keep pretending the acting and the writing didn't completely suck.  If Lucas had made phenomenal movies out of those, I really think he would have made even a lot more money.  The last three are not going to be remembered by the world.  The first two always will.

----------


## NeoSioType

What determines a lightsaber's color?

----------


## 27

> Because Jake Lloyd wasn't old enough.



I meant, the kid they used was such an amazingly poor actor, what could have possessed anybody to think that he was the best person for the role?

----------


## Universal Mind

> I meant, the kid they used was such an amazingly poor actor, what could have possessed anybody to think that he was the best person for the role?



That's my question about half the actors in the movie.

----------


## 27

> That's my question about half the actors in the movie.



 True but... This was _Darth Vader_!

----------


## Replicon

> Why is it that the first two (episodes IV and V) are two of the greatest movies ever made but the last three (episodes I-III) are some of the worst movies ever made?  Did George Lucas take advice from Aerosmith?



I was under the impression that it had to do with directors. George Lucas can write/create a great story, but he isn't very good at directing it in a movie. For episodes V and VI, they got someone else to do it, and it worked out great. Unfortunately, Lucas could never come up with something as clever as the "I love you - I know" exchange (that came from Harrison Ford, but the director recognized right away that "I love you too" would have ruined the movie hehe).

----------


## Universal Mind

> I was under the impression that it had to do with directors. George Lucas can write/create a great story, but he isn't very good at directing it in a movie. For episodes V and VI, they got someone else to do it, and it worked out great. Unfortunately, Lucas could never come up with something as clever as the "I love you - I know" exchange (that came from Harrison Ford, but the director recognized right away that "I love you too" would have ruined the movie hehe).



He did a Hell of a good job with the first one.

----------


## NeoSioType

Feeling completely ignored right now.  :Sad:

----------


## Replicon

> He did a Hell of a good job with the first one.



He definitely did. He had more to lose, I guess :-) I do find that of the 4-6 series, that first one is the slightly weaker one.

----------


## 27

> He did a Hell of a good job with the first one.



I disagree. It was ground-breaking for sure, but the directing wasn't great. Just look at the saber battle in the first one (episode IV). Lucas can not direct. That's what made Empire such a great movie. Lucas wrote the story and let another director take over.

----------


## tkdyo

> What determines a lightsaber's color?



good question, I only know that red means sith.  I heard that blue means better at physical fighting and greens means better at using the force, but Im not sure...there are other colors in the games and such, MOS you must return!

----------


## Sornaensis

What planet contains a once-used Rebel Base?

----------


## Man of Steel

> Yeah, I was just venting my resentment.  I can't really say that George Lucas owed it to society to make the next series at all.  However, if he was going to do it, he owed it to his fans to do it well.  I saw the original _Star Wars_ (which is now called _Star Wars Episode I:  A New Hope_ ) at the theater in 1977.  I also saw the next two at the theater when they came out.  I was an enormous _Star Wars_ saga fan the whole time.  I remember after seeing _The Empire Strikes Back_ how everybody was talking about how there were going to be seven more, one of which would finish out the first series.  There were supposed to be three prequels and then three more sequels.  That was in 1980!  _Star Wars_ and _The Empire Strikes Back_ were both the biggest selling movies of all time for a while.  Talk of their sequels was big time.  The fans really made a huge deal of it, and there were zillions of fans.  So after_ Return of the Jedi,_ the major fans wait and wait with so much anticipation for this series prequel.  It is another SIXTEEN YEARS before it finally comes out.  So in 1999, the movie hits theaters.  What an event that was built up to be!  And what do we get?  Some stupid money making marketing focussed childrens' movie with an obnoxious moose looking creature that won't shut the fuck up.  It was such an insult.  Then I watched parts of the next two but just couldn't keep pretending the acting and the writing didn't completely suck.  If Lucas had made phenomenal movies out of those, I really think he would have made even a lot more money.  The last three are not going to be remembered by the world.  The first two always will.



Block of text much?  :tongue2:  That pretty much sums it up, though. There is something of merit to be found in each of the prequels, but they are not Star Wars movies, not to me. They are science fiction, which is something Star Wars is not, and never was. 





> What determines a lightsaber's color?



The focusing crystal within the hilt. Sith make their own, forming a synthetic crystal in a furnace, which typically comes out red in color. Jedi prefer to find theirs in the form of natural crystals, sometimes volcanic in origin. Luke made the focusing crystal for his second lightsaber, following instructions he found in Ben's hut back on Tatooine, since finding a natural crystal isn't exactly an easy task and he needed a lightsaber sooner rather than later.





> I meant, the kid they used was such an amazingly poor actor, what could have possessed anybody to think that he was the best person for the role?



I know what you meant, but look at the situation from this perspective: would it really have made a difference if some better actor had been given the part? And besides that, Hayden Christensen is not actually that bad of an actor. The direction simply sucked horrifically. I mean, c'mon, who could take a line like, "I don't like sand. It's rough and coarse and irritating, it gets everywhere. Not like here. It's soft here..." (paraphrasing from memory, don't jump on me for misquoting it) and deliver it any better?





> I was under the impression that it had to do with directors. George Lucas can write/create a great story, but he isn't very good at directing it in a movie. For episodes V and VI, they got someone else to do it, and it worked out great. Unfortunately, Lucas could never come up with something as clever as the "I love you - I know" exchange (that came from Harrison Ford, but the director recognized right away that "I love you too" would have ruined the movie hehe).



Yes, exactly.

----------


## Man of Steel

> What planet contains a once-used Rebel Base?



Dantooine.

----------


## Sornaensis

> Dantooine.



Who owns Jabba's Palace?

----------


## Man of Steel

> Who owns Jabba's Palace?



Presumably his father/mother, Zorba the Hutt, but practically it could just as well be the Tatooine government.

----------


## Sornaensis

No.

The Bomarr Monks do.

/Pwnt/

----------


## Man of Steel

> No.
> 
> The Bomarr Monks do.



No, Zorba the Hutt actually owns the palace, as in holds the deed to it. Sure, the B'omarr Order built the palace, and were there long before the Hutts and long after Jabba's reign, but Zorba the Hutt is the legal owner of the palace(/monastery). And you did ask who owned it, not who currently called it home.





> /Pwnt/

----------


## Sornaensis

No, no.

The Bomarr Monks still own it. The hutts are basically rentors.

----------


## 27

I can understand debate about a fictional world, but debate about a footnote of a footnote of a fictional world is taking it a little far.

----------


## Sornaensis

Shutu up, you non-star wars fanatic heathen!

----------


## 27

Will do.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Block of text much?



Mrs. Steeel, ma'am, I only use paragraph breaks where appropriate, and I like to keep a complete thought that is not very detailed in one paragraph.  I am the reincarnation of William Faulkner, and I have toned things down a little bit since I used to make a single sentence last a few pages.   :tongue2: 





> They are science fiction, which is something Star Wars is not, and never was.



How you figure?  Light speed, talking androids that speak a 3 trillion languages, space stations the sizes of moons, light sabers, etc.  What you talking about, Willis?

----------


## Man of Steel

> I can understand debate about a fictional world, but debate about a footnote of a footnote of a fictional world is taking it a little far.



Indeed. Besides, we're both technically right.  :tongue2: 





> Shutu up, you non-star wars fanatic heathen!



Now, Seis, we must convert the unbeliever, not judge him!





> Mrs. Steeel, ma'am, I only use paragraph breaks where appropriate.  I am the reincarnation of William Faulkner, and I have toned things down a little bit since I used to make a single sentence last a few pages.



Next time you call me ma'am I'm coming over there with my Ranger RD7 to have a nice little 'chat' on the subject of gender, respect, and exactly how you should treat the guy that keeps Lex Luthor from turning the planet into one huge real estate deal. My gender is Turtle, thank you very much, as it says right under my avatar. Get it right.

I once typed up a 200+ plus word sentence. It was fun, but tiring.  ::D: 

Edit: Let me rephrase that. Star Wars is most emphatically NOT a science fiction story. It is a fantasy story set in what is at first glance a sci-fi universe. But in science fiction, there is no sound in space, among other things. Look at the story. No part of it has anything to do with science, it is a classic fantasy tale of a boy becoming a man, using magic to rescue the princess and defeat an evil magic user. This has been stated by George Lucas himself on multiple occasions. However, the prequels seemed to in large part forget this very key aspect. And thusly, they became little more than another sci-fi series, while the OT remains an unconquered fantasy tale that will never die.

----------


## Sornaensis

> Now, Seis, we must convert the unbeliever, not judge him!



Nonsense-- I say we freeze him in Carbonite and ship him to Nal-Hutta until and leave him to think about his decision.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Nonsense-- I say we freeze him in Carbonite and ship him to Nal-Hutta until and leave him to think about his decision.



Only the penitent man shall pass.

----------


## Sornaensis

Indeed. Not really. By what do you use 'pass' for?

----------


## Replicon

By the way, has anyone read the Thrawn trilogy, by Timothy Zahn? That guy knows how to really capture the feel of the original movies in a great book  :smiley:

----------


## Xaqaria

> I was under the impression that it had to do with directors. George Lucas can write/create a great story, but he isn't very good at directing it in a movie. For episodes V and VI, they got someone else to do it, and it worked out great. Unfortunately, Lucas could never come up with something as clever as the "I love you - I know" exchange (that came from Harrison Ford, but the director recognized right away that "I love you too" would have ruined the movie hehe).



Actually, the story I heard (from the special features on the dvd) was that they did like 50 takes and were effing sick of it so Ford was a little testy and changed the line on his own.

----------


## Xaqaria

What country is Tatooine in?

----------


## Sandform

Wouldn't star wars have been better if the actors were all hotter and wore less clothes?

----------


## Man of Steel

> By the way, has anyone read the Thrawn trilogy, by Timothy Zahn? That guy knows how to really capture the feel of the original movies in a great book



Tim Zahn is great. The Thrawn Trilogy and the Hand of Thrawn Duology both rock. Hard. Rock hard. Also, the X-wing series seriously rules.





> What country is Tatooine in?



Erm . . . ?





> Wouldn't star wars have been better if the actors were all hotter and wore less clothes?



I think you mean act_resses_, and wouldn't all movies? But no.

----------


## Taosaur

Average Ewok penis size?

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Why......would you.......want...to know......?

----------


## ChaybaChayba

To make his lucid fantasies closer to the real thing..

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Lul.

----------


## 27

> What country is Tatooine in?



 You know Tatooine is a planet right?

----------


## Grod

Why is episode V often sighted as the best in the series? I didn't think it was any better than episode IV or VI, I actually liked those better.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Why is episode V often sighted as the best in the series? I didn't think it was any better than episode IV or VI, I actually liked those better.



I like V and IV about equally, but one advantage of V is that the major action gets going right away.  The Empire is searching for the rebels to smack their asses up from the very beginning, so you know right away that the showdown is on.  In IV, it takes a while to set everything up, and you are not really sure who is going to be involved in the big conflict until pretty late in the movie.

----------


## Xaqaria

> You know Tatooine is a planet right?



No, its a city in Tunisia. The planet is fictitious.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Why is episode V often sighted as the best in the series? I didn't think it was any better than episode IV or VI, I actually liked those better.



Slightly stronger, harder-hitting story, better direction, darker theme. Those are the main reasons it is often cited as the best. I personally prefer Episode VI, for reasons that I could probably describe, given enough time, but let it suffice to say that it's just one of those things.





> No, its a city in Tunisia. The planet is fictitious.



Tataouine? Yes, I suppose so.

----------


## 27

> No, its a city in Tunisia. The planet is fictitious.



 The thread is "Ask Me About Star Wars", what would an actual city have to do with Star Wars?

----------


## Daeva

What's notable about Roon?

----------


## Man of Steel

> What's notable about Roon?



Apparently, its Roonstones. What, are you people going to Wookieepedia and clicking on random articles now, just to have something to ask, or did you actually watch *Star Wars: Droids*?

----------


## Daeva

> Apparently, its Roonstones. What, are you people going to Wookieepedia and clicking on random articles now, just to have something to ask, or did you actually watch *Star Wars: Droids*?



It's a planet I control in a Star Wars RP on another site.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Steel

> It's a planet I control in a Star Wars RP on another site.



Oh, well in that case, coolness! I quite like Corellia and Taanab, myself.  :wink2:

----------


## Sandform

What galaxy were they in?

----------


## Man of Steel

> What galaxy were they in?



Just The Galaxy. When something is that big, it doesn't really need a name.

----------


## Universal Mind

Lucas can write.  Lucas cannot direct.  Fuck Lucas.  How does that sum it up for you?

----------


## ClouD

> Lucas can write. Lucas cannot direct. Fuck Lucas. How does that sum it up for you?



In a fit of lulz.

----------


## psychology student

How do you feel about the recent shift towards neo-conservatism in the galactic senate?

----------


## Super Duck

Can you name every single living being and droid in the Star Wars films, books and video games in alphabetical order?

Please don't say no...

----------


## Universal Mind

> Lucas can write. Lucas cannot direct. Fuck Lucas. How does that sum it up for you?



Now, that is what you call a drunk to the point of blacking out post.  Lucas did an excellent job directing the original Star Wars movie, so I don't really know what I was talking about there.  Apparently I wrote it, I guess.

----------


## ninja9578

Why is it that sometimes the light sabres come on immediately and in other times they slowly extend from the hilt?

----------


## Sandform

Who had the strongest force?  How did they get it?  What did it sound like when the mitochlorian spoke?

----------


## Super Duck

> Who had the strongest force?  How did they get it?  What did it sound like when the mitochlorian spoke?



Captain Panaka. He bought it from Yoda. It sounded funny, like someone had inhaled helium.

----------


## marlie

How many times did the word "the" get used throughout the whole of the second starwars movie?  :tongue2:   :tongue2:   :tongue2:

----------


## panta-rei

Haha good one Marlie!

How many books have been made about starwars?

----------


## Man of Steel

> Lucas can write.  Lucas cannot direct.  Fuck Lucas.  How does that sum it up for you?



Lulz





> How do you feel about the recent shift towards neo-conservatism in the galactic senate?



There isn't much of a Galactic Senate anymore, not since the Galactic Federation of Free Alliances. It's much more of a committee these days than a senate. As for a shift toward neoconservatism, well, I'm no politician. 





> Can you name every single living being and droid in the Star Wars films, books and video games in alphabetical order?
> 
> Please don't say no...



I probably could name three quarters of them, but the Star Wars Databank has already covered it, so why should I?





> Why is it that sometimes the light sabres come on immediately and in other times they slowly extend from the hilt?



Dramatic effect or differences in rotoscoping technology, take your pick.





> Who had the strongest force?  How did they get it?  What did it sound like when the mitochlorian spoke?



Super Duck already answered this, but I'll make one slight amendment to it: Captain Panaka bought it, sure, but he in turn lost it to Lando Calrissian in a game of sabacc. He really shouldn't have kept that Two of Staves . . .





> How many times did the word "the" get used throughout the whole of the second starwars movie?



Second in chronological order by release date or second in episode order starting with _Episode I: The Phantom Menace_? Either way, see for yourself: ESB script, AotC script.





> Haha good one Marlie!
> 
> How many books have been made about starwars?



A lot. And it's *Star Wars*; two words, each capitalized. Not "starwars".

----------


## marlie

BUT U SAID ASK U! which means i shudnt have to look myself, u shud be able to answer :p

----------


## Man of Steel

> BUT U SAID ASK U! which means i shudnt have to look myself, u shud be able to answer :p



And u shud b abel too speel rite if u r going too post in my thred.

----------


## HyperNova

> BUT U SAID ASK U! which means i shudnt have to look myself, u shud be able to answer :p






Seriously though, it takes only like 0.3 more seconds to type out "you" than "u". I'm sure that time spent typing it out will not interupt your "applying of makup" time.

----------


## marlie

> And u shud b abel too speel rite if u r going too post in my thred.



Maybe you should learn to spell thread before attempting to complain about my spelling!

----------


## Man of Steel

> Maybe you should learn to spell thread before attempting to complain about my spelling!



Irony is such a wonderful thing, I hate to see it wasted.

----------


## marlie

> Irony is such a wonderful thing, I hate to see it wasted.



Well to avoid answering the question you couldnt answer you opted to take an attitude and completely change the subject, why not just be a man about it and say " Marlie I dont know"?

----------


## Man of Steel

> Well to avoid answering the question you couldnt answer you opted to take an attitude and completely change the subject, why not just be a man about it and say " Marlie I dont know"?



Because it was stupid question. And because I can't stand bad spelling/grammar. Also, I'm feeling like an asshole tonight. Besides, if you really wanted to know you'd open the links I provided, hit Ctrl+F, type "the", hit "highlight all" and see for yourself. Simple as 3.14159265.

----------


## marlie

I didnt really care about the answer i was just testing your commitment to the thread.

----------


## Man of Steel

> I didnt really care about the answer i was just testing your commitment to the thread.



I'm committed enough to go find the scripts to both movies.  :tongue2:

----------


## Universal Mind

Why didn't James Earl Jones' name show up in the credits at the end of _The Empire Strikes Back_?  They gave credit to David Prowse for physically playing Darth Vader, but it was James Earl Jones who provided the awesome voice.  What's he doing getting screwed over like that?

----------


## Sornaensis

> Why didn't James Earl Jones' name show up in the credits at the end of _The Empire Strikes Back_?  They gave credit to David Prowse for physically playing Darth Vader, but it was James Earl Jones who provided the awesome voice.  What's he doing getting screwed over like that?



It's because he's black.

----------


## Sandform

Seriously ?

----------


## Universal Mind

> It's because he's black.



That must be it.  Billy Dee Williams got his name in the credits because he told them he had just gotten back from a Florida vacation.

----------


## Man of Steel

Well, at least they corrected it in the Special Edition video release. It was an oversight, is all.

----------


## Sandform

What size bra does princess lay you wear?

----------


## Universal Mind

> Well, at least they corrected it in the Special Edition video release. It was an oversight, is all.



For real?  Wow.  I bet James was saying to his friends, "No, really, I SWEAR that is my voice!"

----------


## Man of Steel

> What size bra does princess lay you wear?



I know of no "princess lay you".

----------


## Grod

Thanks for the episode V stuff MoS and UM.

----------


## Sandform

> I know of no "princess lay you".



PRINCESS LEIA (LAYA) (lay yuh) (lay you)

----------


## Man of Steel

> PRINCESS LEIA (LAYA) (lay yuh) (lay you)



Well, in that case, I don't know. Ask Harrison Ford, he copped a feel in RotJ.  ::D:

----------


## Sornaensis

Er... Probably B something or others...

----------


## Universal Mind

I think Princess Lay You likes to lay women in real life.  Imagine the $$ potential for that movie.

----------


## Hercuflea

who were the first inhabitants of Nar-Shadaa?

----------


## Replicon

Re: James Earl jones:

from http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000469/bio





> Known for his humility, he declined to have his name appear on the credits of both Star Wars (1977) and Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980), claiming that he felt his contribution wasn't significant enough to warrant a credit. He did agree to have his name appear of the credits of Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi (1983)



By the way, I always feel weird when watching his first appearance on Star Wars ep IV - his voice is weird, like he doesn't have the classic "calm" darth vader voice.

----------


## Man of Steel

> who were the first inhabitants of Nar-Shadaa?



The original inhabitants of Nar Shaddaa were Ganks, a bipedal sentient species. The Evocii (a humanoid species) were also run off of Nal Hutta, which was called Evocar at the time, to Nar Shaddaa, by the Hutts when they moved in from Varl.





> Re: James Earl jones:
> 
> from http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000469/bio
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I always feel weird when watching his first appearance on Star Wars ep IV - his voice is weird, like he doesn't have the classic "calm" darth vader voice.



Hmm, I'd never read that before. Interesting, most interesting.

On a side note, I can deliver the, "Impressive, most impressive." line perfectly some days.  ::D:

----------


## Sandform

Hey I have a question...

Why were there so many naughty names in star wars?

Hands solo...
Princess lay you...
and if you ask me Ewok just sounds nasty.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Hey I have a question...
> 
> Why were there so many naughty names in star wars?
> 
> Hands solo...
> Princess lay you...
> and if you ask me Ewok just sounds nasty.



"That guy's wise!"

"More than I am short!"

----------


## NeoSioType

I'm curious as to what the things jedis have in their blood that gives them powers. I forgot the name, could you elaborate on them too?

----------


## Man of Steel

> I'm curious as to what the things jedis have in their blood that gives them powers. I forgot the name, could you elaborate on them too?



They are called midi-chlorians. Personally I think they're nothing more than a ridiculous cop-out, that add far too much hard science fiction to the fantasy story of Star Wars and the Force, something I mentioned earlier in this thread. 

Wookieepedia on midi-chlorians.

[grammarnazi] Oh, and it's 'Jedi'. The plural of Jedi is Jedi, and it should be capitalized. [/grammarnazi]

----------


## Sornaensis

Jedis is also used as a plural form of Jedi.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Jedis is also used as a plural form of Jedi.



Only by people that don't speak Basic properly, like Bib Fortuna.  :tongue2:  

That guy needed a manicure.

----------


## Hercuflea

Man of Steel, do you think Princess Leia was hot?

I thought she was smokin in Episode V

----------


## Hercuflea

and also who built the huge city on Nar Shadaa?  How long did it take to build?  What is at the ground level?  Is it just like Taris or something?

I really like Nar Shadaa  :;-):

----------


## Man of Steel

> and also who built the huge city on Nar Shadaa?  How long did it take to build?  What is at the ground level?  Is it just like Taris or something?
> 
> I really like Nar Shadaa



The Evocii mostly built the huge city that covers the planet, slave laboring for the Hutts. It took quite awhile, as you can imagine. About 500 years to completely urbanize it, though of course it kept being added to vertically afterwards. As for what is at the ground level, the ground would be a likely candidate.  :tongue2:  

More seriously, if you want to find out, be my guest. I imagine it's a lot like Coruscant's lower levels, only worse. Mutated species, creatures that eat anything that does or does not move, darker than a space slug's small  intestine. It's similar to Taris in that it is a wholly urbanized world, but it's a place for outlaws and criminals, the dregs of the Galaxy, to hang out. It's not called the Smuggler's Moon for nothing. When Obi-Wan talked about what a wretched hive of scum and villainy Mos Eisley was, he didn't mention Nar Shaddaa because it was so much worse as to be incomparable. If it's illegal anywhere else, you can bet your Idiot's Array that you can find it on Nar Shaddaa, if you've got the credits.

----------


## Hercuflea

but do you think leia was hot

that is the most important question

----------


## Dreamworld

Whats the best Star Wars online game?

----------


## Man of Steel

> but do you think leia was hot
> 
> that is the most important question



In that metal bikini? Hell yes. You could see her sweating. On Endor, too.





> Whats the best Star Wars online game?



Star Wars Galaxies, before the change.

----------


## Sandform

Psst Psst, as a Star Wars fan, does that mean you dislike Star Trek?  Personaly I'm a John Luke fan my self.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Psst Psst, as a Star Wars fan, does that mean you dislike Star Trek?  Personaly I'm a John Luke fan my self.



I don't particularly dislike it, and know plenty of fans of both, but nor am I a fan of Star Trek.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Re: James Earl jones:
> 
> from http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000469/bio



Thanks.  That answers a question I had for a long time.  I'm glad to see it wasn't a dis.  


Man of Steel, what all was there way down in the depths of the Death Star?  Was it a moon sized object with just a bunch of hallways, offices, and trash compactors, with storm troopers and black helmeted men walking around and acting evil?

----------


## Sornaensis

> Only by people that don't speak Basic properly, like Bib Fortuna.  
> 
> That guy needed a manicure.



lul





> In that metal bikini? Hell yes. You could see her sweating. On Endor, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Galaxies, before the change.



Change?  ::?:

----------


## Lord Bennington

What species are the "humans" in Star Wars? I presume they are not _Homo sapiens_ because of the setting.

----------


## Sornaensis

Well they are.

----------


## Lord Bennington

> Well they are.



And they got to "long, long ago in a galaxy far, far away" how?

----------


## Sornaensis

Er, Lucas wrote it down on paper.  :smiley:

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

name the date of every star wars movie ever made

----------


## Man of Steel

> Thanks.  That answers a question I had for a long time.  I'm glad to see it wasn't a dis.  
> 
> 
> Man of Steel, what all was there way down in the depths of the Death Star?  Was it a moon sized object with just a bunch of hallways, offices, and trash compactors, with storm troopers and black helmeted men walking around and acting evil?



Y'know, for some good reading on that I'd suggest reading _Star Wars: Death Star_ by Michael Reeves and Steve Perry. I just started it, seems like a good read so far.

Wookieepedia also has some info on it though:

The first Death Star was 160 kilometers in diameter, while the second Death Star was 900 kilometers in diameter. Much of its interior space was devoted to systems required to maintain its massive superlaser and power plant. At the heart of each Death Star was a gigantic hypermatter reactor. Within this chamber burned a reaction of prodigious proportions, fed by stellar fuel bottles lining its periphery. 
Splitting the station into two equal hemispheres was a huge equatorial trench approximately 503 kilometers in length for the first Death Star and 2,827 kilometers for the second Death Star. This area of the station housed most of the major landing bays, drive thrusters, sensor arrays and tractor beam systems. Halfway between the equator and each pole were two supplementary trenches. The Death Star was divided into 24 zones, 12 per hemisphere, each controlled by a "bridge". To further organize the immense amount of activity aboard, there were specific "sectors" denoting function. These included the General, Command, Military, Security, Service, and Technical sectors. 
Since service onboard the Death Star was a long-term affair, the station maintained a number of civilian amenities to make the time aboard a deep space station more comfortable. Parks, shopping centers, and recreation areas could be found in the general sectors of the station. 






> What species are the "humans" in Star Wars? I presume they are not _Homo sapiens_ because of the setting.



They are simply human. There are a lot of simply human_oid_ species in the GFFA, as well, like the Chiss.





> name the date of every star wars movie ever made



May 25, 1977 (Star Wars) May 21, 1980 (Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back) May 25, 1983 (Star Wars: Return of the Jedi) and because it's six o'clock in the morning and I haven't slept yet, I'll get back to you on the rest.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Y'know, for some good reading on that I'd suggest reading _Star Wars: Death Star_ by Michael Reeves and Steve Perry. I just started it, seems like a good read so far.
> 
> Wookieepedia also has some info on it though:
> 
> The first Death Star was 160 kilometers in diameter, while the second Death Star was 900 kilometers in diameter. Much of its interior space was devoted to systems required to maintain its massive superlaser and power plant. At the heart of each Death Star was a gigantic hypermatter reactor. Within this chamber burned a reaction of prodigious proportions, fed by stellar fuel bottles lining its periphery. 
> Splitting the station into two equal hemispheres was a huge equatorial trench approximately 503 kilometers in length for the first Death Star and 2,827 kilometers for the second Death Star. This area of the station housed most of the major landing bays, drive thrusters, sensor arrays and tractor beam systems. Halfway between the equator and each pole were two supplementary trenches. The Death Star was divided into 24 zones, 12 per hemisphere, each controlled by a "bridge". To further organize the immense amount of activity aboard, there were specific "sectors" denoting function. These included the General, Command, Military, Security, Service, and Technical sectors. 
> Since service onboard the Death Star was a long-term affair, the station maintained a number of civilian amenities to make the time aboard a deep space station more comfortable. Parks, shopping centers, and recreation areas could be found in the general sectors of the station.



Nice answer.  You really know a great deal about Star Wars.  

I will assume the author of that book is not Steve Perry of Journey.

----------


## Sornaensis

No, he's the one who wrote the Aliens series.

----------


## Universal Mind

> No, he's the one who wrote the Aliens series.



Then he is a piss ant compared to the real one.

----------


## ninja9578

Someone told me that James Earl Jones didn't play Darth Vader, he only did the voiceover, is that true?  Why?

----------


## Universal Mind

> Someone told me that James Earl Jones didn't play Darth Vader, he only did the voiceover, is that true? Why?



It is true, but I don't know why.  David Prowse was the guy wearing the costume and doing the physical acting.

----------


## MrDoom

So what's the story with the Death Star's trash-compactor monster?

As a decidedly pro-Empire guy myself, how did the Empire at large take Tarkin's destruction of Alderaan?

----------


## Man of Steel

> Someone told me that James Earl Jones didn't play Darth Vader, he only did the voiceover, is that true?  Why?



It is indeed true. As to why, you'd have to ask George Lucas about that, but I suspect it was because he wanted JEJ's deep baritone voice, and there was no need for him to actually act. So David Prowse did it (mostly, stuntman Bob Anderson actually did the fight scenes in ESB and RotJ). He actually didn't know James Earl Jones' voice would be dubbed in, and delivered all the lines, too.





> So what's the story with the Death Star's trash-compactor monster?
> 
> As a decidedly pro-Empire guy myself, how did the Empire at large take Tarkin's destruction of Alderaan?



Ah, the dianoga. They originated on Vodran, were discovered by the Hutts, and were a lot like big one-eyed octopi. Seven suckered tentacles, a big mouth, and one eye on a stalk above their body in the center. They could turn transparent when they hadn't eaten, and took on the color of whatever they ate. They migrated away from their home planet by stowing aboard garbage ship in larval form. They lived off of organic waste and trash, so made their home in trash heaps, sewers, and such places. The particular one on the Death Star had supposedly burrowed itself a hole in a wall of the garbage compactor.

By the Empire at large, do you mean the citizens of the Empire, or the soldiers? Either way, I think you can pretty much imagine. The citizens were mostly unawares, those who knew what actually happened at Alderaan were scared to death of the Empire, though if they knew of it at all, most were told it was something it wasn't, and the military were, by and large, supportive because they weren't told the truth of what happened at all either.

----------


## Replicon

I think James Earl Jones was hired as an afterthought because of David Prowse's voice not being sinister enough.

----------


## Universal Mind

> I think James Earl Jones was hired as an afterthought because of David Prowse's voice not being sinister enough.



Oh yeah!  I totally forgot about that.  My brother and I saw the original tapes in a documentary a while back.  Prowse's Darth Vader voice was totally comical.  There is no way it could have worked.  I would even say that if they had kept Prowse's voice, we would not even be talking about Star Wars right now.

----------


## Hercuflea

how old is princess leia (the actor) today?

----------


## Man of Steel

The _actress_ that played Princess Leia, Carrie Fisher, is 51 years old. Soon to be 52, actually.

----------


## Mysteryhunter

did you know how many pieces of absolute nerdgasmic technological terror is now available to order, showing 14 scenes that happened in the no-moon during the original trilogy?
And how much it costs?

----------


## Universal Mind

> The _actress_ that played Princess Leia, Carrie Fisher, is 51 years old. Soon to be 52, actually.



She used to be married to Paul Simon of Simon and Garfunkel.

----------


## Replicon

> did you know how many pieces of absolute nerdgasmic technological terror is now available to order, showing 14 scenes that happened in the no-moon during the original trilogy?
> And how much it costs?



Wow, the Death Star looks a lot bigger when it has the smooth surface thing going on. I'll make sure to cover my house with smooth grey surface to make it look bigger when I sell it  ::D:

----------


## Universal Mind

Hey, I don't think that model was made to scale.

----------


## Universal Mind



----------

